# Ooth controversy!!!!



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

AHHH!!!!! There are so many people saying different things about how to take care of ooths. First, most of you guys say mist once a day, some other peopel say mist every other day. And some diff. site says mist very little every two to three days, because if i listen to what other people say about misting everyday, a mold may grow and kill the eggs.

Spray mist the inside of the container (LIGHTLY) with purified or distilled water once every two to three days, dont overdo it, you can easily kill a mantis egg when you follow the advice I have seen given elsewhere.



> So does ANYone know from *experience *what to do?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

i don't spray the ooth i spray the substrate


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 16, 2007)

I would suggest spraying the ooth v. lightly every 2-3 days(depending on what u hav for substrate)


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2007)

I keep moist spahgnum moss in the enclosure and keep at room temps. If you used the search feature you might have already known that. Basically you have to find what works for you.


----------



## pizzuti (Aug 16, 2007)

It probably depends most on what species of mantid you have and what region it is native to. Look up your species and look up the climate of where it is from.

As an example: in Colorado, all we have is _M. Religiosa_, and they live perfectly fine in the wild. Winters here are extremely dry, with a half inch of precipitation for the entire month of January. You could keep your ooth outside and not water it a bit, and it would be fine. But if you sprayed it every day, it would get much more water than the species is adapted to. The eggs may drown or rot.

I'm sure the exact opposite is true for a species native to a rainforest. It could survive quite a bit of humidity, and I'm sure it would get too dry in the air here.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

So then, i have religiosa, all in all, i don't really need to spray them? I guess, but since supposedly you need to put them in the fridge for at least one month, should i spray that? Or get a wet paper towel for moisture???:?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 16, 2007)

YES! the fridge air is fan blown, the fan will dry them out and ruin them.. spray every other day. :shock:


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks, lol, should i put a wet paper towel on the bottom of the jar, and spray very lightly on the ooth every other day? (Just want to make sure, since it's my first ooth)


----------

